# Duluth clothing



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone recommend it? The pants? It seems a little expensive but looks nice.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have heard good things. I tend to go the other route $10 disposable rustlers from wally world.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I have heard good things. I tend to go the other route $10 disposable rustlers from wally world.


Ofcoarse, I've been buying 15$ jeans for yrs. Duluth had some nice thick wintertime pants and stuff. Check out the website.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Its definitely worth the money... well designed and the materials are incomparable to other brands. Flex waist, crouch gusset, plenty of pockets, water proof....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to wear their duck canvas work pants, with pockets for knee pads, they discontinued them. I buy a lot of outerwear from them. It's all been good quality.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Bought some pants from them in January, so far they are holding up, but time will tell. If they last more than 9 months it might be worth it.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the ball room jeans. Being a bigger guy they make a big difference when crouching for sure
friends of mine use the firehose pants when riding motorcycles. I havent gotten a pair because I dont know if theyll be to hot to wear on a summer work day in SoCaL


----------



## MCarreira (Apr 9, 2013)

I have 2 pair of their fleece lined jeans for winter and a pair of fire hose pants. The jeans have held up for 2 long winters (rotating almost every day on the 2 pair). I have only had the fire hose pants for about a month now but I love them. I'm actually wearing the, right now. They're very comfortable fit but a little short on the pant length for me (I'm 6'-2"). Overall, I would recommend.


----------

